# الهاتف الرائع x506



## نبض العاصمة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جديدنا .. 

الهاتف الرائع. X506.

http://im28.gulfup.com/y7le1.jpg

مساحة الشاشة 5" 

ألمساحة الداخليه 4 غيغا مع امكانيه الزياده عبر الذاكرة الخارجية ل 32 غيغا 

النظام اندرويد

السرعة 1 غيغا هرتز 

البطارية ثنائية 2800mAh

كاميرتين أماميه 1.3 ميغا بكسل .. خلفيه 5 ميغا بكسل 

يدعم برامج الأوفيس "ورد وأكسل وبوربوينت .. " يدعم جميع برامج المحادثة مثل الواتس اب والسكائب .. يحتوي كيبورد عربي ويدعم العربيه بشكل رائع جدا 

يدعم البلوتؤث .. واي فأي.. جي بي أس

امكانيه إضافة شريحتين .. 

يوجد به قلم مثل النوت

يأتي معه بطارية احتياط !! .. سماعة هاتف .. وكفر مجاني !! 

كل هذا ب 750 درهم .. لمن يطلب الجهاز اليوم ممري 8 غيغا مجانا !!.. متؤفر باللونين الأبيض والاسود 

سارع بالطلب فالكميه محدودة !

التواصل على الخاص

أو 0559229098

أو PIN:26F46400


----------

